# Delta guy :)



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiyas guys! ^^

Here are some blurry shots.. 
















Here are the better shots... This guy is so hard to photograph because he is so hyper and happy when you walk by to see him. He trolls his tank...back and forth..and back again. 
The colours from above are his true colours really.. More blue than the green colour he has. I love the lil blue moustashe on his face ^^

















He was sold to me as an HM, but i really dont think he makes the 180. Just a bit below. Its difficult to get him into a full flare and get a photo.. lol. plus the tail is more delta.. no?

thanks for looking!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

he's pretty!! I should try to photograph my 3 bettas to share.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I would love to see that! ^^ 

thank you


----------



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

He looks great Jess! I've never seen a betta that colour before.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Why thank you martin! ^^ He caught my eye so fast at the shop. :3


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*betta*

"He caught my eye so fast at the shop. :3 "

That is a lovely green - which shop did you pick him up from ?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

actually this one i got from a store across the street from pacific mall. But i dont remeber the store name.. Very nice staff there. Somtimes the bettas are in bad shape.. and other times they are perfect..


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Betta*

Yup Ciddian, & Thanks,

Thats Aquapets - nice staff, but as you said, you need to look & look for a really good betta - I do visit that store at least once a week.

Seaking - had plenty of viel tails & a couple of crownstails but all reds, am looking for some h/moons - greens, yellows, oranges along the TTC accessable routes as I dont drive.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh I saw a HM yellow boy at Lucky's in the pacific mall just yesterday :3 Had some nice multi coloured Hm's too.. I picked up a small lil girl for my girly tank :3


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*HM*

Ciddian,

How much were the HM going for ? probably will drop in 2 morrow.

TY


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

6 or 7 dollars? 6.99 i think it was


----------

